# Happy Birthday Gnomey !!



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

Today is Gnomey's 21st birthday. The lad is legal now !

Happy Birthday to yooooouuuuuu !

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2008)

Gnomey has been legal for quite some time now Charles. 

He does not live in the United States, where you are old eneogh to die for your country but not old eneogh to drink a beer.



Happy Birthday Gnomey!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## comiso90 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sh!t 21.... ugh


I was 21, 21 years ago!

Happy birthday


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy birthday Gnomey have a beer on me!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy BD DUDE!


----------



## v2 (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gnomey!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2008)

Once again Happy Birthday Gnomey.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy birthday Gnomey! I'll buy the first round. 

*21!!!*

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Gnomey has been legal for quite some time now, Charles.
> 
> He does not live in the United States, where you are old enough to die for your country but not old enough to drink a beer.
> 
> Happy Birthday Gnomey!




That is most unfortunate, Chris. The 18 to 20 year olds are dying in Iraq,
and they can't legally purchase a beer in most states.



comiso90 said:


> I was 21, 21 years ago!



Comiso.... you don't want to know when I was 21 !!

Charles


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gnomey!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday you old f*rt!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2008)

Gnomey! Congrats pal. Hope you have a fantastic day.


----------



## seesul (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy birthday friend, only don´t know if you are able yet to read it


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gnomey!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gnom!!!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate!

have a good one.


----------



## Soren (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy birthday Gnomey


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hope you can see the keyboad with out to many letters being blurred mate !
Happy Birthday mate


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll drink to your health Happy Birthday


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gnomey.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah..Happy Birthday Gnomey, take care mate!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2008)

Don't forget to wear a big party hat. Happy birthday!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2008)

Cheers guys. Was a bit of a rough night but here I am and it was all good. Sharks beat the Western Force and then the Bulls beat the Stormers today (and the Man U beat Arsenal 4-0 in the FA Cup). Don't remember much (since when did someone remember their 21st) and it will all be repeated next week (when I have the main party - a lot of people were either in Jo'burg or Mozambique this weekend).


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 16, 2008)

HAPPY BDAY!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 16, 2008)

Happy birthday +1, Gnomey. (I'm a day late on this one)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 17, 2008)

so am I eric! have a good one gnomey!


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 17, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> so am I eric! have a good one gnomey!



DITTO! It sounds like you had a good birthday gnomey, may you have many more.


----------

